# First time mom, questions =[



## Cannuck (Mar 24, 2010)

So we have a yearling ewe that's given us a run for our money as new sheep owners. Who said this would be easy anyhow? We purchased 5 ewes exposed to a ram last fall so we don't know due dates for anyone. 

This ewe in particular appeared to be in labor on Feb. 20th, she separated herself from the herd and looked to be pushing. We ended up bringing her to the vet and turns out she was having convulsions from hypomagnesemia :/ We got her fixed up there and watched her pretty close after that and she seemed to be recovering. March 9th she had her lamb prematurely and didn't seem to know what to do. We intervened and took the lamb in to dry her off, tubed her colostrum from mom and sent her back out. Then mom wouldn't stand for her to nurse so we restrained her every few hours to let the baby suck. She started letting her suck the following day but the lamb just wasn't strong enough to get all that she needed and went hypothermic on us. It was a really cold night and we didn't feel good about leaving her out there and brought the lamb in the house. The next morning we gave her a bunch of vitamins and gave her milk replacer via tube and sent her back out with her mom. We tube fed replacer every two hours that day until she seemed strong enough to go at it on her own. There's been no problems since then with the lamb, she's been nursing on her own and is growing like a weed! But the ewe on the other hand seems to be stuck in the "I've lost my baby" mode. She bawls and bawls even though she has everything she needs. We've been supplimenting her water with vitamins since she was at the vet and she gets tons of good quality hay and her own ewe block! She knows who her baby is, as she buts other lambs away from her but still just doesn't give a rat about her own. She doesn't nicker at her or lick her or anything, doesn't even care if she steps on her! We've checked her temp. and her bag and all is well there. What could be going on I wonder? Has anyone else experienced this before? My husband says "Get rid of her, she's no good." But I want to see how next year goes with her. Any suggestions?


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hubby's right.  Next year likely won't be any better.  Sheep are usually very good mothers, but a very tiny % are not, and are best culled.


----------



## justusnak (Mar 25, 2010)

Something you may want to try...put some vicks on the lambs bum area...and on the nose of the ewe. They will smell the same, and she MIGHT be willing to accept it easier. This doesnt always work, but I have heard good things about it. IF she still will not take the lamb....or aknowledge it as hers...I would say, hubby is right. If planning to sell her, PLEASE let the buyer know of her "issue" Otherwise, process her.


----------

